# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Melatonin and lucid dreaming

## MRH92

Hello everyone. Just wanting to know if melatonin helps lucidity. I was prescribed melatonin when I was 14/15 and then stopped as my sleeping was better. I've recently been put back on it by my doctor and on my first night of taking it i've had my longest and most controlled lucid dream. It's not a vast improvement. It maybe lasted 10 seconds but I managed to stay calm and focused. Usually I panic and fall right back into a non lucid dream. Is it just a coincidence or does melatonin help lucidity?

----------


## Arch

Well lucid dreams can last way longer than 10 seconds, sounds like you need to learn dream control techniques. As for the effects, I don't know.

----------


## MRH92

Yeah im aware they can last longer. I just meant that normally I stay lucid for like 3 seconds and then I get sucked back into a non lucid dream but on my first night on melatonin it lasted longer and I did have slightly more control . I know I still need practice with lucidity in general but was just wondering if the melatonin had helped me in any way.

----------


## apsinvo

I think the general wisdom is that if you take a small amount (.5mg?) before sleep, it suppresses any REM during your initial sleep period, which causes REM rebound during your second part hence the lucids and/or vividness. Personally I've found that it actually makes my dreams more foggy and difficult to recall - lucids are impossible for me on melatonin. Perhaps I'll try again and take it an hour before bed so it's got that extra hour to metabolize out..

----------


## Arimane

Melatonin helps vividity, in my experience, wich can be useful for LD, but makes the dream more "strong" and difficoult to control. Not bad at all to experiment with.

----------


## Fedd

Melatonin is a REM supressant, which means it puts you in deep sleep early in the night, and lets you have more REM sleep later in the night..  In some cases it has definitivly helped me become lucid.. but of course not always. I would suggest to experiment with doses.. and see what feels best when. I have used 5mg regularly at first, then 3mg, occasionally only 1mg.. In the end the dosage doesnt make a huge difference I think, because 80% of the melatonin are filtered out in one liver passage..

----------


## Arimane

In fact, I would suggest to use it in drops, liquid form, and use under the tongue, so that has a mucose adsorb and not stomac. Hope is clear enaugh, it works pretty much like this, I also need max 5 mg

----------


## Iana

Melatonin is commonly prescribed as a sleep aid, but it also enhances dreams and lucidity. Melatonin has a powerful effect on the sleep/wake cycle. Ad also it increases dream bizarreness.

----------


## dreamORreality

I tryed melatonin last night and for as long as I have been lucid dreaming it has been the longest and most controlled lucid dream ever. I only drank 3 mg instead of 10 just because I was unsure how harsh the affect would be but I will be taking 6 mg tonight just to see if the lucidity can last way longer although last nights was way long like a few 30 minutes in dream time if thats even possible xD it felt long and I did alot of stuff.

----------


## DaFunk

What's the difference between liquid and tablet melatonin? I usually take one tablet a night except on the weekends.

----------


## dwdream

*I have been using melatonin for years for sleep. 5 - 10 mg.  By mistake I took 15 mg, and it made a big difference in my dreaming. As mentioned the dreams are vivid and colorful, but every dream I had was a LD . Everything I wanted to manifest happened. I was shocked, and excited to have such a influence. Along with all this, I could remember almost all of it, and there was much to remember. It felt like I had gone on a trip, but my body never left my bedroom. I also used white noise looped through out the night, and woke up for bathroom breaks in the early morning, then did quick deep breathing exercises as I fell of to sleep.*

----------

